# los parlantes de mi pc se escuchar mal



## constantan (Oct 25, 2009)

hola espero puedan alludarme tengo unos parlantes que funcionas pero el audio esta acompañado deuna distorsion , nocreo que sea la placa de sonido porque e tenido otro que sonaba lo mas vien . a no ser que este tipo de parlantes no sea el adecuado paro la pc, porque tengo otra y en ella funciona vien un dia los desarme para cambiarle un potenciometro y bi que se amplifica con transistores espero alluda. saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 25, 2009)

hola constantan, no menciona la potencia de los parlantes, ¿ distorcionan con bajo y el volumen alto? ¿ no los estaras sobreexcitando? ¿ el conector de la pc a los parlantes esta en buen estado, mas que en la parte que hace contacto al chasis?


----------



## constantan (Oct 30, 2009)

si la placa de audio parece funcionar bien solo tengo problemas con estos parlantes, la distorcion es mas notable cuando el volumen esta bajo, podria ser sobre exitaciòn como decis te referis a la alimentaciòn de los parlantes o que la placa debe darle señal de audio insuficiente.
te comento que alimente estos parlantes con un cargador de celular 307 volt para sabver si le faltaba energìa , pero funciona igual que cuando los alimenta la fuente de la pc. en otra pc que tengo funcionan vien. es solo en esta si quieres te mando una imagen del circuito amplificador de los parlantes. que dices .

perdon quise decir 3.7 volt.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2009)

hola constantan, me pareceria excelente que mandaras las imagenes, para que otros compañeros electronicos de este amable foro, audan en tu ayuda y comentemos cual sera  la falla o que esta pasando, por que no mencionas que potencia manejan, me imagino que unos 2w, bocinas de 3 pulgadas, tengo dudas con el voltaje que mencionas, pero esperamos esas imagenes para comentarlas.


----------



## Nimer (Oct 31, 2009)

constantan dijo:


> si la placa de audio parece funcionar bien sólo tengo problemas con estos parlantes, la distor*s*ion es m*á*s notable cuando el volumen est*á* bajo, podría ser sobre exitaciòn como dec*í*s te refer*í*s a la alimentaciòn de los parlantes o que la placa debe darle señal de audio insuficiente.
> te comento que aliment*é* estos parlantes con un cargador de celular 307 volt para sa*b*er si le faltaba energìa , pero funciona igual que cuando los alimenta la fuente de la pc. *en otra pc que tengo funcionan bien.* es s*ó*lo en esta si quieres te mando una imagen del circuito amplificador de los parlantes. que dices .
> 
> perd*ó*n quise decir 3.7 volt.



Si en otra PC funcionan bien, entonces el problema no es de los parlantes, sino de tu placa de sonido. Lo que comentás me suena a un ruido de una mala masa por parte del equipo. Posiblemente cuando la lectora de CDs esté leyendo, o el disco rígido esté trabajando, también escuches ese zumbido variando en los parlantes. Eso se puede deber a un cable que se presta para las interferencias, o que la fuente de tu PC sea demasiado chica. 
Olvidate de los parlantes, porque en otra pc funcionan bien. El tema está en tu PC a nivel hardware.

Si tenés otra fuente, probá cambiándola (por una más grande, por supuesto). 
Abrí la pc y presioná la placa de sonido para que calce de manera correcta. 
En caso de ser una placa de sonido onboard, fijate que el cable de CD-IN, o AUX, esté bien puesto también. También podés probar sacándolo.

Probá con algo de eso, y contanos.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2009)

duda:son de los usb????

saludos


----------



## constantan (Nov 1, 2009)

aca les dejo imagenes rcorde que funcionan a 12v.DC,
 lo abri en el paint , tendria que aberlo abierto en el photoshop o algo parecido.
espero que se entienda lo que les embio el parlante es de 8 ohm /1w.

voy a ver pero insisto tenia otros parlantes de la marca microsoft que funcionaban vien en esta pc. pero les puse estos y sucede lo que comente.

Tengo otros parlantes en esta pc de la marca microsoft , que funcina perfectamente en esta pc solo los de las imagenes suenan mal.:d



nimer dijo:


> si en otra pc funcionan bien, entonces el problema no es de los parlantes, sino de tu placa de sonido. Lo que comentás me suena a un ruido de una mala masa por parte del equipo. Posiblemente cuando la lectora de cds esté leyendo, o el disco rígido esté trabajando, también escuches ese zumbido variando en los parlantes. Eso se puede deber a un cable que se presta para las interferencias, o que la fuente de tu pc sea demasiado chica.
> Olvidate de los parlantes, porque en otra pc funcionan bien. El tema está en tu pc a nivel hardware.
> 
> Si tenés otra fuente, probá cambiándola (por una más grande, por supuesto).
> ...



voy a provar pero insisto ,tengo otros parlantes que funcionan vien en esta pc solo tengo problemas con los que les emvie.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 1, 2009)

hola constantan, habria que verificar el filtro de 1000 y de 470 microfaradios, tambien hay otro en la placa, pero no describes el valor de este, hecar que no esten secos o fuera de valor.


----------



## constantan (Nov 1, 2009)

disculpen pero encontre el problema los parlantes , eran alimentados por la fuente con el voltaje incorrecto,estos funcionan con 12v y la fuente les dava 5v.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 2, 2009)

hola constantan, me parece excelente que hayas encontrado la solucion a tu problema, por eso era la duda, con respecto al valor del voltaje que mencionaste, con el cual alimentabas tus parlantes, por eso fue la sugerencia de revisar y checar los capacitores electroliticos, pricipalmente el de la fuente, y aqui estamos a tus apreciables ordenes, hasta la proxima y suerte.


----------



## constantan (Nov 2, 2009)

yo de igual forma


----------



## sornyacolores (Nov 3, 2009)

Las Peores Bocinas son las de USB!
Pues No estaran los cartones mal (de las bocinas claro)
No creo que sea la tarjeta, pero una limpiada con alcohol y clazarla bien no estaria mal.
Checa la fuante de poder de las bocinas, como dijeron anteriormente.
Salu2 desde México


----------

